# Towing



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Hello All,
Let me start by saying I dig this web-site, and look forward to sharing info with everyone. I do wish I had discovered this info connection a week earlier before we purchased our 2005 Outback 28BHS in sunny Florida. Nevertheless, its in our side driveway and ready to take on the camping adventure. I have a question to put out there for your traveling veterans, and goes as follows. We have 2 TVs 1. 2000 Dodge Ram 1500 with towing package and 5.9 V-8 and 3:55 rear end rated to to handle 7900 lbs. It pulled the outback home with little effort, but that was flat land. Our other TV is 2001 Chevy Tahoe with 5.3 V-8 with 3:42 rear end rated to pull 6900 lbs, and I'm concerned about it's ability to pull under hilly conditions even though the 28BHS 4930lbs empty. I'm taking it out this weekend for a short trip to see how it handles the load. I am scheduled to have a Trans cooler installed before we take a serious trip. Anyway, can someone help me with some words of wisdom from the ole pro's. Can the Tahoe handle it? We do have WD/sway bars on the system.

Thanks to all

Jack


----------



## CamperDC (Oct 30, 2003)

Jack,
I pulled my 28rss with a Tahoe like TV and had to move to the RAM 1500. Even with the Reese Dual Cam setup I was never comfortable while towing with the SUV. I never felt like a had full control and it was like the TT was pushing me instead of me pulling it. It's a whole different world with the RAM.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

CamperDC said:


> Jack,
> I pulled my 28rss with a Tahoe like TV and had to move to the RAM 1500. Even with the Reese Dual Cam setup I was never comfortable while towing with the SUV. I never felt like a had full control and it was like the TT was pushing me instead of me pulling it. It's a whole different world with the RAM.
> [snapback]23979[/snapback]​


Thanks


----------



## luv2rv (Jun 21, 2004)

Jacko,

Based on wheelbase, gearing and engine I am going to have to say you'll be much happier with the Dodge 1500 pulling than the Chevy Tahoe.

Keep in mind our 28BH-S will weigh more like 5300 lbs with full Propane tanks and 1 battery installed without gear. Check the sticker in the cabinets for true weight. It won't take long to get that thing well over 6500lbs and approaching the 7000lb GVW.

IMO the 28BH-S has great road manners and is a nice tow.

Enjoy.
Wayne


----------



## hurricaneplumber (Apr 12, 2004)

> Let me start by saying I dig this web-site


That is what we do over on the metal detecting sites
















I use 6000 pounds as the ready to roll weight for my 28BHS. If it were me I would choose the Dodge, heavier duty, bigger engine, better gears, longer wheelbase I think.

Is that the info you are looking for? Or do you have to tow with the Tahoe?
I commend you for asking questions and researching this topic, it is a very important one.

Good luck

Kevin


----------



## camping479 (Aug 27, 2003)

I have basically the same TV as your tahoe. Pulled a 28 footer and had some trouble with the length and switched to our outback. The 3.42 rear isn't great, but it gets the job done for us. You might have poor performance with the weight you are talking about. Flat land would probably be alright, but any hills will really slow you down. Our trailer is about 4900 full, you will be pulling quite a bit more than that once you load up your gear. Figure an addition 500-700# minumum.

I'd agree with the guys above and use the dodge if you can. I don't know if it's much more heavy duty, most half tons have about the same gvw rating, but the longer wheelbase and better gearing will be to your advantage.

Mike


----------



## hatcityhosehauler (Feb 13, 2004)

I agree with everyone else. The big strikes against your Tahoe are the wheelbase and gears. I tow a 26RS with a 1/2 ton Av, 5.3 Vortec and 3.73 gears, and depending on the terrain, it can at times be sluggish. Most of the time it is alright, but there is this one 4 mile long 10% grade that I will not soon forget.

Make sure you get a tranny cooler in that Chevy. The 4L60E is not the most roboust of tranny's, and in my opinion should never have been put in a truck. Consider using synthetic ATF, it holds up to heat better, and towing that 28'er will generate some heat in any transmission.

Good luck, and congrats on the new Outback.

Tim


----------



## z-family (Oct 2, 2004)




----------



## borntorv (Apr 13, 2004)

Jack,

As was mentioned previously youâ€™re asking the right questions. Better to know going in then finding out the hard way that your TV may be insufficient. Don't mean to sound like the weight police on some sites







but the reality is that a significant number of our members have upgraded their TV's (including me) in the year or so I've been on Outbackers. It's not that the Tahoe won't physically pull your Outback it always comes back to how comfortable/uncomfortable you are doing so. It also gets frustrating being the guy on the two lane road holding up traffic because you're fighting a head wind or hilly terrain.

IMHO, I think you'll find the Dodge more taskworthy but sometimes more is better.

Good luck and welcome to Outbackers,

Greg


----------



## California Jim (Dec 11, 2003)

Good responses all









And I agree, the Tahoe will ultimately not make you happy in the "long haul" (pun intended). We intend to upgrade our Burb to a 3/4 ton with 8.1 in the future because it just doesn't do the job well in the mountains/hills. Yes, it does the job. But boy is it working hard









You will love pulling the 28BHS as it's road manners are excellent.

Good Luck and drive the Dodge


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi 
Go with the dodge or a new truck the Tahoe may pull it but it WILL kill it in time the tranny in that truck is not for towing. I had a suburban with the 5.7 and 3.42 gears it towed our 26rs ok at first but a trip to Florida killed the tranny and the ride back almost killed the second. Now the burb is gone and I am much happier with the 3/4 ton.

John


----------



## begood (Jun 9, 2004)

johnp2000 said:


> Hi
> Go with the dodge or a new truck the Tahoe may pull it but it WILL kill it in time the tranny in that truck is not for towing. I had a suburban with the 5.7 and 3.42 gears it towed our 26rs ok at first but a trip to Florida killed the tranny and the ride back almost killed the second. Now the burb is gone and I am much happier with the 3/4 ton.
> 
> John
> [snapback]24176[/snapback]​


johnp2000 : did you have an transmission oil cooler on this burb? 








since i have a 26rs and a suburban like you (except it's a 5.3), i hope i won't kill the tranny with my new suburban, i plan to use the tow mode and not using the overdrive. I have a TOC. I'm not driving faster than 60 when i tow.

thank's


----------



## johnp (Mar 15, 2004)

Hi 
The burb I had was a 97 since then they have improved the tranny a bit. Mine did not have the Tow/Haul button. I had 2 heavy duty coolers and a temp gauge. My biggest mistake was I was towing in OD (manual says its ok)







on flat ground. Car transmissions have no place in a 5500lb. 4x4.

John


----------



## NDJollyMon (Aug 22, 2003)

I used to pull my 25RSS with an 01 Tahoe. It did ok, but I wanted better than ok. See my sig line...


----------



## Navy Outbackers (Jun 30, 2004)

You know... maybe I am bit foolish







, but I really haven't noticed nor felt any huge degradation in performance







. We pulled an 25FBS before, which was a great matchup for a TAHOE, and now with a 28RSS it sticks to the TAHOE well in all conditions - speeding buses and 18 wheelers. We crossed Stevens Pass in WA, twice in route to Wenatchee and Lake Chelan - elevation approx. 4500ft - the TAHOE did fine. We crossed the pass at no breakneck speed (45-50mph) and the engine held its temp at just shy of 185-190F. I say this now...and in August when we are in route to Minnesota, the tranny will drop just as we are passing MT Rushmore!!! ....hope the dogs are in shape to tow our 28RSS ...mush...mush...

The good Navy is transferring us to the Pentagon this November for our retirement tour; we both know that we will need a diesel after retirement, but the govt is not the most lucrative choice for an employer














.


----------



## Jacko (Feb 14, 2005)

Navy Outbackers said:


> You know... maybe I am bit foolish
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Thanks for the input, we pulled our 28BHS this weekend with the Tahoe and it pulled things ok, we never over heated and I had a trans cooler installed. It pulled very well on the road even when the big trucks went by, but there were times it felt like the ole BHS was taping us on the shoulder and letting us know it was there. We also traveled through the scenic route (stop and go traffic) and the tempature never changed. I must say however, we only traveled 105 miles away from home just to try things out before our retirement tour (both AF retired this year). Is your Tahoe a 5.3 with 3:42 ratio?


----------



## Navy Outbackers (Jun 30, 2004)

Jacko;
We have 5.3L 4WD, with 3.73 rear end; tranny cooler, Airraid Air Intake System, with an Airraid Thottle Body spacer. Seems to do better on gas mileage..







.

r/ Jeff


----------

